# Sticky  Service Reset



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know this came up often so I going to post some other ways of reseting your Service Reset in your DIC. The first option is in your owners manual it states that you turn on ignition(do not start) and push your accelerator petal *two* the  correct way  is *three* times in five seconds. Or you can do this way:

View attachment service%20items.BMP

To view anyother information about your car is just like what was discribed above you are going to omit the up and down arrows with the mode and set buttons while tuning on you ignition. Scroll through using your Mode button.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks *GTO Judge*!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Thanks *GTO Judge*!:cheers


*:cheers So many questions on this. Nice post! *


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks I guess this will apply to me just getting my oil change and still having the engine oil low beep come on!


----------



## TorridRed (Nov 10, 2009)

*Reset Reminder*

I had a shade tree and a picknic table pop up while driving, no other messages, just the picture with a "reset reminder". I did the up and down arrow thing and got a "reset" message. I understand that when you get the oil changed or any other service done the "dealer" is to reset the system.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The shade tree/picnic table is the 'rest reminder'. I believe it's factory set at two hours.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Isn't that the driving too long reminder. I think there is something about it in the Owners manual. It has nothing to do with oil or motor issues.


----------



## LoneStarGTO (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone had their engine light come after hitting 120. Mine came on then turned off the next time i started my car.


----------

